# We just rescued a tegu. We are clueless help!



## NewToTegu (Jan 29, 2012)

*We just rescued a Tegu the other day. *

Hello there, we just rescued a tegu the other day, aside from general info on line we are very clueless. The previous owners were trying to get rid of it by putting it outside, and apparently did not care for it well. Being winter in Alberta Canada, we could not let this happen. I Have done loads of research, but without knowing how it was previously taken care of, we are not sure how to handle this. (Mark Walberg) came to us in a rubbermaid with the smallest Waterdish I've ever seen, and barely any food. He is hiding and has been for days now. I understand that he is hibernating, but on Tuesday we pick up his 120 gallon tank and cedar chips. 
So first problem, we have not tried to handle him yet, previous owners said he is vicious, but by researching the tegu he shouldn't be. We want the best for our new guy, but not sure how to get him used to us, or if transferin him will mess up his hibernation, or if he eats when he hibernates. 

Sorry soo long, lol. Any help would be appreciated. I do have a puc but it I no a great one
Thank You.


----------



## got10 (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: We just rescued a Tegu the other day. *

get the cedar out of the tank ASAP if you have no other bedding to use i suggest newspaper in a pinch . tHE CEADR IS toxic AS ARE ALL THE AROMATIC WOOD BEDDINGS ON THE MARKET. Whoops sorry the cap key got stuck. Anyways you have reached the right place for help.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: We just rescued a Tegu the other day. *

_Welcome to the site  and kudos for rescuing the tegu. Pics would be nice to give us an idea of what you're dealing with. But for now here's two great threads to start with.

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=6452
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=7712_


----------



## NewToTegu (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: We just rescued a Tegu the other day. *

Oops! See every site I went to recomended the cedar chips. I will remove ASAP, (looking for newspaper now. What do I buy for him (on Tuesday?)

Thanks for the links, I will dive into more research. I'm using my phone right now and it won't let me attach a file. I will get pics of him up ASAP.


----------



## got10 (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: We just rescued a Tegu the other day. *

If he is hibernating you could use this time to get his enclosure set up . It might be economically more frugal to build a cage instead of using a tank a good size for a Gu is about 6x4x4 . As for being mean he could either be cage aggressive or just used to attacking live food thrown into his tank/cage. 
The first one I ever owned was so mean that you could not approach his cage without him slamming into the cage trying to bite you. Two months later he was on leash , riding on my dashboard hanging out on the board walk with me weather permitting. I don't know what your living arrangements are ,but I have found the happiest Gus are generally those that free roam in the house. 
but that means you have to tegu proof your home . A that means that if a mouse can fit , a Gu will try . And believe me they will. Either way you will be very happy with your new family member. post pics and keep us informed on your progress


----------



## jmulley6 (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: We just rescued a Tegu the other day. *

Hello 
first off. Thank you for saving him!
I don't see how anyone can just put an animal out side in the middle of winter in Canada!
do you know old he is? 
I have a red I rescued 6 months ago that was labeled as vicious and I've never seen a more docile animal! so chances are he wont be the horrible creature they clam. he is probably afraid and scenes their dislike of him and may be acting in what he feels is self defense. it may take awhile for him to get use to you but he will turn around.
for now don't worry about hibernation that much, probably better to get some food in him.
keep us updated and post pictures.


----------



## NewToTegu (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: We just rescued a Tegu the other day. *

That is very helpful, thank you soo much everyone! It warms my heart that there is a place we can go that really cares and is so happy to help. We move him/her Tuesday into huge awesome new home, we are sparing no expense as he/she is a very welcome addition to our home. 

We will video document his move to the new tank and lots of pics. This brings another question, our first time handling him, deemed as mean, should we use gloves or something?


----------



## chelvis (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: We just rescued a Tegu the other day. *

First off, thank you for the rescuing this guy. Its sad what people will do to tegus and the really are intelligent so its even more disheartening. 

The links Bubblez put up are an amazing jumping point. A lot of aggressive tegus are really just neglected tegus. With a good meal and some work they come around. Just be patient and feel free to ask as many questions as needed.


----------



## thenikkix3 (Jan 30, 2012)

NewToTegu said:


> Hello there, we just rescued a tegu the other day, aside from general info on line we are very clueless. The previous owners were trying to get rid of it by putting it outside, and apparently did not care for it well. Being winter in Alberta Canada, we could not let this happen. I Have done loads of research, but without knowing how it was previously taken care of, we are not sure how to handle this. (Mark Walberg) came to us in a rubbermaid with the smallest Waterdish I've ever seen, and barely any food. He is hiding and has been for days now. I understand that he is hibernating, but on Tuesday we pick up his 120 gallon tank and cedar chips.
> So first problem, we have not tried to handle him yet, previous owners said he is vicious, but by researching the tegu he shouldn't be. We want the best for our new guy, but not sure how to get him used to us, or if transferin him will mess up his hibernation, or if he eats when he hibernates.
> 
> Sorry soo long, lol. Any help would be appreciated. I do have a puc but it I no a great one
> ...


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jan 30, 2012)

Specifics on you current setup(temps, humidity, substrate, lighting, diet) would help us figure out what, if anything, needs tweaking. Pictures are always helpful, even if the quality isn't the best.


----------



## Grendel (Jan 30, 2012)

JohnMatthew said:


> Specifics on you current setup(temps, humidity, substrate, lighting, diet) would help us figure out what, if anything, needs tweaking. Pictures are always helpful, even if the quality isn't the best.



Post A pic, maybe it's not a tegu...


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jan 30, 2012)

> So first problem, we have not tried to handle him yet, previous owners said he is vicious, but by researching the tegu he shouldn't be.


Tegus aren't inherently tame, you could very well have a vicious beast on your hands.. The good news, most GUs calm down with relative ease given that you are patient and learn to read their body language.



> We want the best for our new guy, but not sure how to get him used to us, or if transferin him will mess up his hibernation, or if he eats when he hibernates.


Right now just getting him settled into a new home will be your first step towards taming. A scared tegu is often a violent tegu - get that boy into some space in which he feels comfortable and secure. Don't worry so much about messing up hibernation, if he's truly hibernating he'll more than likely just dig down a bit and conk right back out. If you notice him coming up to bask and being fairly active you could always offer him something to eat then go from there.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 30, 2012)

_Same thread, they should be combined and or this one deleted.

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=10714#axzz1l01y5SP2_


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks like I've been outwitted once again by the double thread starter!


----------



## Timothy (Mar 1, 2012)

where in alberta are you from. Im in edmonton. if some one left him out side they are hartless and tried youthinesing him by freezing becuase the last few days here it was -18 I dont know ferinhit for you americans, but thats cold.


----------

